# Looking for a lost friend from germany (near munich)



## Lastexitahead (Jul 21, 2021)

Heya, this is a stretch but I thought maybe there is a way I find him here.
So I used to chat with this guy from germany a lot (near munich but not in munich). He was a great friend but contact kinda fizzled when I met my husband and I think that´s a bit of a shame.
So to me, my name is Lea, I am trans and from austria I got plenty of tattoos and I love the discworld series. That should be enough to identify me to him. 
He loves bud spencer and terrence hill movies and has a big beard and is also very much into discworld( I don´t wanna say too much about him because privacy reasons right?)


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Lastexitahead said:


> Heya, this is a stretch but I thought maybe there is a way I find him here.
> So I used to chat with this guy from germany a lot (near munich but not in munich). He was a great friend but contact kinda fizzled when I met my husband and I think that´s a bit of a shame.
> So to me, my name is Lea, I am trans and from austria I got plenty of tattoos and I love the discworld series. That should be enough to identify me to him.
> He loves bud spencer and terrence hill movies and has a big beard and is also very much into discworld( I don´t wanna say too much about him because privacy reasons right?)


...do you play a lot of Grim Dawn
Also what's their 'sona, I MIGHT be loosely familiar with this person.


----------



## Lastexitahead (Jul 21, 2021)

I never played that but the last time I talked to him was about 5 years ago. And I am not 100% sure on his fursona I wanna say dog but I could be entirely wrong on that one. (on account of me not really being a furry just an artist who likes drawing anthro characters. Allthoug back then I didn´t draw)


----------

